# Prayers Please



## Chihuahualuv2 (Jun 13, 2012)

So tonight I caught Chloe eating part of our other dog's toy. As I rushed to get it out of her mouth she swallowed it. Tonight she vomited 3 or 4 times. Now she is fine and back to sleep. Her stomach is soft, not painful to palpitate. The last time she vomited up some water she had just drank. I'm hoping at this point she was just not able to get her stomach settled back down right away. If she has a blockage I'll just die! Plus, I thought I had got rid of all the old toys since she is a chewer. Must be our other dog had it hidden somewhere. :/ Now I'm up doing laundry, all the bedding. So tired and stressed right now.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh no! I would be super stressed too. Hopefully it was a tiny amount that will just pass through her system. I've had dogs eat lots of random things with no I'll effects. What kind of material was the toy? How much do think she ingested? How old is she? My thoughts are with you.

Xx Mandie


----------



## Chihuahualuv2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Mandie! It was a rubber toy ball. My older dog chews them but always spits any pieces out. She doesn't so I threw them all away. Or so I thought! She is 2. The thing is that I'm not really sure how much she got because it was most likey already chewed up anyways. She's asleep now but I can hear her little tummy gurgling. poor baby.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Did you call your vet to see what they recommended? Also, did you seen any rubber from the toy in her vomit? I hope she is okay. If she does not seem well when she wakes up, I would take her to the vet. Sundays suck because it's usually an emergency only day, but better safe than sorry. I'm sorry this happened and I will be thinking of her. Poor Chloe.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep us posted on how she's doing. Hopefully she's good as new in the morning. If she appears to have an appetite that would be a great sign.


----------



## Chihuahualuv2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks guys for your concern. So, I didn't feed her until I got home from church and gave only half her usual amount as I didn't have chicken on hand to boil, I just gave her her dog food, only a smaller portion. So far so good. No vomiting, she did have a solid bowel movement. Fingers crossed we may be ok. What a night, I'm beat. lol! Hopefully dinner stays down ok for her.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

So glad to hear that it sounds like she is okay.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad to know she's doing ok!! I would've been freaking out!!


----------



## Chihuahualuv2 (Jun 13, 2012)

I was SO freaking out last night. Especially since I just had an ER visit with my terrier last month. Feeling a bit better tonight and so is Chloe! Dinner (knock on wood) has stayed down and she is her snuggly, barky self. lol! See, this is why I'm hesitant to give her a bully stick, even though I've heard they are good for their teeth (she has bad teeth). She's a chewer and a gobbler! Thank you again everybody for your support. I was really afraid for my little Chloe.


----------

